# A question for You Scottish Lads



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

OK Myself and My Wife are hoping to buy a house up in Burntisland near Fife We are relocating from the Midlands ! Quiet a few of our friends have made the comment "Why do You want to go up there its cold and the scots hate the english" Well they have never been north so they dont realise how beutifull Scotland can be !!! Now My question is simple Do the Scots dislike the English Please answer truthfully Warts and all !! 
Ive never yet found the above to be true I find if You are nice and friendly You get the same in return !
One of the other pluses for Me is the nearby Knockhill cuircuit as I still love to take My prepped R1 on track as often as possible !


----------



## mike 1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I find this probably stems from your glorious football commentators,we have a few English people at work,at no point have i heard any comments other than playful banter.Hope you enjoy living in Fife,i would live there myself if my work allowed.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

One of the major problems as I see it is when well off southern folks buy up the little village houses as holiday homes so depriving native village young folk from staying in the area because prices rise and availability decreases. This causes resentment. Other than that, playful banter.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I dont hate the english i just think there w*****s....and we're colonised by w*****s!!!!!!

Guess the film????

Na just playful banter


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

Unless you are going to walk round with an England strip on singing loads of football songs then you are going to be perfectly safe in 99.9% of scotland. But there are still complete morons out there, same as anywhere else really.

The weather is great up here.....Scottish summer means the snow melts before it hits the ground


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Its just banter ,you will get used to it . Your better off in Tayside the fifers like there sheep a bit to much for my liking :lol:


----------



## leosdelsol (Mar 2, 2007)

My cousin stays in burntisland really nice little town im sure you will have no problems.the closer you are to major citys the less likely you are to have bother.its the small country towns that have a dislike to everything other than sheep.


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

My wife is English (Yorkshire lass) and the majority of the time everything is fine , I have to say she does get some jip when the football i.e. world cup , euro etc is on but this is limited to some narrow minded people The majority of us will welcome you with open arms. I live not far from burntisland (Dunfermline) its a nice wee village with excellent beach and has a great fair for the kids in the summer which last for weeks, the burntisland games is an excellent day out for kids and adults alike, new swimming pool and i, sure the bike will get chopped in for a jet ski 

The weather is nowhere as bad as most make out


----------



## leebob76 (Mar 2, 2006)

Agree with Big T on the football thing.

Apart from that know some english people & they are very nice.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nah hate them!!

God i thought u said Celtic for a min lol

End of the day ur British!! Fifes a lovley place kircaldy's a bit rough in places but a nice beach area.

Graham


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi there Chuck. Most of my work mates are English and they have all settled really well in Fife. I've never heard of any of them having any trouble. There is always banter about the football but as long as you dont put those little St Georges car flags on your motor you will be fine:thumb: 

P.S. Knockhill is a great track and it is a great part of the world, and no rush hour traffic jams:wall:


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Chuck,

Most of us Scots are decent folk who treat people fairly, regardless of nationality. You will always find a small number of bigoted/racist a$$holes wherever you go and Scotland has their share of them.

Personally, like many others, I can't stand the biased media when it comes to England playing football. But that doesn't mean I would abuse an Englishman...unless he was taking a whizz in my front garden!

My wife moved up here from Derby and she loves it - she gets cheesed off with the Southern England TV bias too now!

Certainly, don't stop yourself moving up here if you are worried about anti-English behaviour - I think you'll be warmly welcomed.

All the best! :thumb:


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

I live in Rosyth...near again...

There's not really a problem of scots hating english....only Neds and Chavs (generally people not worth speaking to) possibly think like that.

It's a great place, and as you mention knockhill close, I think the benefits of living in Scotland far outweigh any arguments.

Go for it !


----------



## thebigmcp (Mar 13, 2007)

The footie banter is always there wherever you go.
Maybe it wont be so bad at next years European Champs cause England look like the only team that wont qualify.:lol: 

The Southern England TV bias ISreally annoying and in your face.
If you get Sky TV you will be right at home with Sky News(England). Major Headline Stories tend to be about the England Cricket Team arriving at their Hotel or Beckham breaking a nail. This is when a major hurricane has just hit somewhere and hundreds have perished.

The Political divide is clearer as we cant be left to rule our own affairs and our Scottish Parliment only gets to manage the small insignificant affairs.
It is interesting to see that Southern England is starting to fight back at the possibility of a Scottish PM, OH my God, can you imagine it.

Anyway as others have mentioned it is all friendly banter and if you dont go looking for trouble (Singing Swing Low while walking through the center of Glasgow with your England Footie Top On) then it wont find you.

Scotland is a wonderful multinational country and I am sure you will be welcomed with open arms into your new community. It may cost you a few free Neighbours Details though.

Good Luck

MCP


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

As said by most, shouldn't be any probs.

Hope you've got some bottle for K'hill though  real mans track not like some of those nanby panby southern ex airstrip circuits  

John


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

I work with quite a few white settlers near to Burntisland, none have had any issues, kids can get a bit of stick at school at first as we are not quite as multi-cutural as England. 
Thats the only issues I can say I've heard of and 50% of the guys I work with are from southern UK.
I think Rosyth once being a naval dockyard with many employees from southern UK helped.
If you buy the first round then no worries.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Guys for Your inputs !! Nothing is going to stop Us from our relocation plans ! Burntisland is our Number one choice We have put in an offer for a Property there all ready and are awaiting a reply ! 
John-R- Looking forward emensley to riding round Knockhill !! Ive ridden most of the Soft UK Cuicuits Donnington, Brands, Cadwell Silverstone GP and National, Mallory, Snetterton, ect ect 
As for the footie well I have no interest in the game at all !!!
Rugby ? Well thats a different matter Ive been to watch My Great nephew Greggor training and playing at his local ground near Falkirk and met some realy cool Scots lads at the same time ! 
Thanks again for the reply Hope to meet some of You at Detaling meetings soon :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Angela @ PB (Jan 3, 2007)

I have never yet had a problem with being english in Scotland. I have lived in various places in Scotland over the years, Dunfermline, Arbroath, Forfar and now Aberdeenshire. Not once have I had anyone say anything offensive about me being english! I have never found any problems with living in the country rather than towns or cities. All of the places we lived in were outside the towns (my P7 class had 7 pupils!).

Personally I would pick Tayside or Aberdeenshire over Fife, but then you would be further away from Knockhill  

Good luck with your move, it is so much nicer here than in England! We have no intentions of ever going back.


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

It's a great place to live, the more people coming up from England the better, as the population up here is starting to go down, must be because of the weather. Just don't mention anything about football as that's more important than life itself to a lot of people up here. Including me btw.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Mrs Bliss said:


> I have never yet had a problem with being english in Scotland. I have lived in various places in Scotland over the years, Dunfermline, Arbroath, Forfar and now Aberdeenshire. Not once have I had anyone say anything offensive about me being english! I have never found any problems with living in the country rather than towns or cities. All of the places we lived in were outside the towns (my P7 class had 7 pupils!).
> 
> Personally I would pick Tayside or Aberdeenshire over Fife, but then you would be further away from Knockhill
> 
> Good luck with your move, it is so much nicer here than in England! We have no intentions of ever going back.


I think You sentiment echo Ours and we Havent moved yet ! Burntisland it has to be My self and My Wife have fallen in love with the place ! Also we have family in Falkirk which is not to far And as previosly mentioned Knockhill !!


----------



## Col5632 (Apr 3, 2007)

Glad to hear you want to move to scotland, think us scots take for granted the scenery in scotland some times.

Burntisland is a great wee villiage/town, i stay in dunfermline which aint far away and when the games come to town burntisland is one busy wee place.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Col5632 said:


> Glad to hear you want to move to scotland, think us scots take for granted the scenery in scotland some times.
> 
> Burntisland is a great wee villiage/town, i stay in dunfermline which aint far away and when the games come to town burntisland is one busy wee place.


Mate Which Month do the games come to Burntisland ?? :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

theres quite a few english on the east coast, edinburgh is has loads. Its down to peoples personality not their region you'll be fine.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Burntisland you will love it 

we had a holiday home that we sold last year in Burntisland and we miss it

Dalgety Bay is the Hot Spot for houses just now but i like it further up the coast in Leven Upper Largo area but the fie people are very very nice


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Welcome to gods country !!!!!!!! 

YOu will not regret a move up here. We have a few english people in my village as its next to the big St Fergus gas terminal and they`re here for the work.

A few of them drink in my local and are all good lads. I don`t hate them at all.
In fact one english lad who has recently moved here has his own mobile valeting company and he says how welcome we have made him and his family feel !!!

My opinion anyway!!!

:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

As an update We are still looking for a house in Burnisland, Dalgety Bay ,Aberdour ,Maybe Crossgates, But as yet the right place has not yet been found ! Well We did find a great house in Burntisland but after Almost agreeing terms it was sudenly withdrawn from the market !! So we keep looking .We are sure the right place will come along in the not to distant future. 
Thanks for Your input Gents it realy is appreciated !! :thumb:


----------



## whitevanman (Mar 4, 2007)

try and stay as far away as the linolium factorys as you can-the smell !!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

whitevanman said:


> try and stay as far away as the linolium factorys as you can-the smell !!


Where are they ????


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

floor lino factories i think he means chuck


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

should have no problems at all. we are all british at the end of the day.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

ibizasport16v said:


> floor lino factories i think he means chuck


Mate I asked where are they Not what are they ? :thumb:


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Lino factories in Kirkcaldy

Burntisland fair is on now !
The fairground is open from 12.00 noon to 10.00 pm each day from Saturday 24th May until Sunday, 17th August (Sundays closes at 9.00 p.m.)

Linky


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

M40COO said:


> Lino factories in Kirkcaldy
> 
> Burntisland fair is on now !
> The fairground is open from 12.00 noon to 10.00 pm each day from Saturday 24th May until Sunday, 17th August (Sundays closes at 9.00 p.m.)
> ...


Thanks for the Link Im up again i two weekends time so will have to take the Wife to the Fair ! We are once again on the property hunt !!! :thumb:


----------

